# Tyres in Glasgow/Paisley Area



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Can anyone recommend any garages that offer decent prices for tyres in the Renfrewshire area?

Ideally looking for Hankook S1 Evo's, if that makes a difference. Camskill have them at a decent price, but obviously fitting would be required and may not be worth the hastle.

Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I usually buy tyres from www.mytyres.co.uk and then take them down to be fitted, some places are cheaper than others when fitting thyres from different sources.
Just a thought man.

Thanks


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Buy them from the cheapest retailer online, get them delivered to your house and get them fitted here http://www.rdtyres.co.uk/

:thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Have you tried performance tyres in Paisley? They do Hankook. http://www.performancetyres.net/

Try telling them the price you can get them for and see if they will match.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

GH WHEELS AND TYRES queen liz ave hillington.i know them personally and price is supplied and fitted and there local too.01418101717

they can usually get you any ture you want and at a very good price

tell them stuart with the mk1 golf ,citroen cx guy sent you .


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Cheers chaps, I'll be getting up early tomorrow to get them sorted to see who offers the best price.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

good luck dude,mind and ask if the price includes fitting and balancing and new valves and vat. place i say includes this in the price a lot dont.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Collins Tyres, Beith Road, Johnstone.

Excellent prices and brilliant service.

Been going there for years now.

Got my winters there for the same price as the best available on the Internet.

Stuart.


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> Buy them from the cheapest retailer online, get them delivered to your house and get them fitted here http://www.rdtyres.co.uk/
> 
> :thumb:


:thumb::thumb: spot on gerry is the man for this stuff, but would say that he is my mrs brother :lol:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

good to see some other local places that get a a great rep,nice 1


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

If you're willing to go down to Ayrshire Abbotsinch tyres have always been comparative to internet prices and if you give them warning can have most stuff in stock.

Recently (last year or so) I've just bought the fitted option from Mytyres/Black Circles


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Buy them from the cheapest retailer online, get them delivered to your house and get them fitted here http://www.rdtyres.co.uk/
> 
> :thumb:


Another regular of RD Tyres :thumb:


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Buy them from the cheapest retailer online, get them delivered to your house and get them fitted here http://www.rdtyres.co.uk/
> 
> :thumb:


How much to they charge for fitting?


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

koi said:


> How much to they charge for fitting?


They charge £10 per tyre.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> I usually buy tyres from www.mytyres.co.uk and then take them down to be fitted, some places are cheaper than others when fitting thyres from different sources.
> Just a thought man.
> 
> Thanks


Hi is this nationwide fitting all around the uk, as my sister is after tyres for her car at present.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi is this nationwide fitting all around the uk, as my sister is after tyres for her car at present.


There is list of fitting centers on the site, just type your post code in to find out which fitting center is closest to you.


----------

